# Milan-Bonucci: si rallenta. Manca ancora accordo con la Juve



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html

Seguono aggiornamenti

Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, i due club non trovano l’accordo sulla valutazione di De Sciglio: 15 i milioni chiesti dai rossoneri, 10 quelli offerti dai bianconeri. Questo ha fatto rallentare, almeno per il momento, la trattativa per Bonucci.

Secondo Top Planet, invece, il giocatore avrebbe già salutato il presidente Agnelli. Alle 17:20 sarebbe terminato l'incontro tra Marotta e l'agente Lucci

Di Marzio ripete quanto già detto: le basi sono state gettate ma ancora non c'è accordo. Bonucci e De Sciglio sono operazioni slegate formalmente ma legate moralmente. Al momento manca un punto d'incontro sul terzino valutato 15M dal Milan, mentre dalla Juve 10M. Opeazione in stand by, ma sono previsti nuovi contatti in serata sempre tramite Lucci.


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Speriamo che si chiuda entro stasera. Una trattativa del genere non la riesco a sopportare per più di un giorno


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

No problem...ormai non si torna indietro


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Eh no....mo ce l' hanno fatta annusare....mo ce la devono dare


----------



## Tobi (13 Luglio 2017)

per me c'è il 10% di possibilità che venga da noi... con bonucci in vendita Bayern, Chelsea, Barcellona non si fanno avanti?


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Temo allora non si chiuda oggi. Problema è che Fassone e Mirabelli sono una settimana in Cina


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (13 Luglio 2017)

Sembrava tutto troppo bello e troppo facile...


----------



## Wildbone (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



No, aspetta. Tutti danno per trattativa in chiusura al 70% entro sera, e poi boom, così, rallentamento. Mah, sarà che la piazza torinese è troppo scossa e vogliono calmarla?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> per me c'è il 10% di possibilità che venga da noi... con bonucci in vendita Bayern, Chelsea, Barcellona non si fanno avanti?



Anche secondo me abbiamo corso troppo. Questi non ce lo mollano senza fare la guerra.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Se faccio fatica a reggere la telenovela non immagino con Bonucci... 
Spero si chiuda velocemente


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Luca Pagni: "ora i giocatori hanno voglia di andare al Milan."


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> per me c'è il 10% di possibilità che venga da noi... con bonucci in vendita Bayern, Chelsea, Barcellona non si fanno avanti?



Non fosse che all'estero non ci vuole andare, restiamo solo noi....


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Luglio 2017)

Pare che l'inghippo non sia per Bonucci ma piuttosto per il trasferimento di de Sciglio, almeno per Di Stefano di Sky


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me il problema sta tutto nella valutazione di de sciglio.
Del resto da mesi siamo impantanati in questa questione.


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2017)

Se dobbiamo chiudere entro stasera bisogna trovare l'accordo ora, quindi abbiamo fretta.
Kucka 6 mln, Lapadula 13, Bacca 20, Niang 18 (più De Sciglio 10 più avanti)
E ci viene Bonucci tondo tondo.
Aspettiamo.


----------



## Morghot (13 Luglio 2017)

Se non si chiude entro stasera io crepo


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> per me c'è il 10% di possibilità che venga da noi... con bonucci in vendita Bayern, Chelsea, Barcellona non si fanno avanti?



a quanto si legge uno dei suoi figli ha problemi di salute e non vogliono spostarsi dall'Italia....poi non so quanto corrisponda al vero


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

Stavo godendo troppo. Sarebbe una bella mazzata se non si chiudesse.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Calma, si chiuderà basta che si trova la quadra per De Scempio


----------



## Butcher (13 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a quanto si legge uno dei suoi figli ha problemi di salute e non vogliono spostarsi dall'Italia....poi non so quanto corrisponda al vero



Verissimo. Ne ha avuti in passato e di gravi, ora non saprei come sta.


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> per me c'è il 10% di possibilità che venga da noi... con bonucci in vendita Bayern, Chelsea, Barcellona non si fanno avanti?


Il problema del trasferimento verso altri clubs, da quello che si apprende, è già superato. Si attende semplicemente l'accordo tra le parti designate da Bonucci stesso a trattare, Juventus e Milan. Ancora scaramanticamente silenzio, ma per poco.


----------



## Eziomare (13 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> per me c'è il 10% di possibilità che venga da noi... con bonucci in vendita Bayern, Chelsea, Barcellona non si fanno avanti?



A quanto pare la volonta' di Bonucci e' di restare in Italia, quello e' l'aspetto cruciale.


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il problema del trasferimento verso altri clubs, da quello che si apprende, è già superato. Si attende semplicemente l'accordo tra le parti designate da Bonucci stesso a trattare, Juventus e Milan. Ancora scaramanticamente silenzio, ma per poco.



Stiamo in silenzio e rimaniamo prudenti


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Keep calm regà, balla solo qualche milioncino


----------



## koti (13 Luglio 2017)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, i due club non trovano l’accordo sulla valutazione di De Sciglio: 15 i milioni chiesti dai rossoneri, 10 quelli offerti dai bianconeri. Questo ha fatto rallentare, almeno per il momento, la trattativa per Bonucci.*


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

In ogni caso non partirà con noi domani
Mancano visite, firme etc...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

*Secondo Top Planet, invece, il giocatore avrebbe già salutato il presidente Agnelli. Alle 17:20 sarebbe terminato l'incontro tra Marotta e l'agente Lucci*


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, i due club non trovano l’accordo sulla valutazione di De Sciglio: 15 i milioni chiesti dai rossoneri, 10 quelli offerti dai bianconeri. Questo ha fatto rallentare, almeno per il momento, la trattativa per Bonucci.*



Ma non erano staccate le due trattative?


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2017)

il bello è che Bonucci è uno dei 2/3 giocatori che più ho odiato a pelle fino ad ora...ma già mi vedo correre in casa come un matto facendo il gesto della bocca sciacquata...


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, i due club non trovano l’accordo sulla valutazione di De Sciglio: 15 i milioni chiesti dai rossoneri, 10 quelli offerti dai bianconeri. Questo ha fatto rallentare, almeno per il momento, la trattativa per Bonucci.*



Ma dategli sto dannato de sciglio a 10 mln e basta!

Però, quanto siamo ricchi e cazzuti se facciamo la guerra per bonucci e non cediamo di nulla?


----------



## Eziomare (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, i due club non trovano l’accordo sulla valutazione di De Sciglio: 15 i milioni chiesti dai rossoneri, 10 quelli offerti dai bianconeri. Questo ha fatto rallentare, almeno per il momento, la trattativa per Bonucci.*



Ma chi se ne f***e di De Sciglio, glielo regalassero!


----------



## mil77 (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, i due club non trovano l’accordo sulla valutazione di De Sciglio: 15 i milioni chiesti dai rossoneri, 10 quelli offerti dai bianconeri. Questo ha fatto rallentare, almeno per il momento, la trattativa per Bonucci.*



Fassone se ci danno Bonucci a 40 dagli subito De Sciglio a 10


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, i due club non trovano l’accordo sulla valutazione di De Sciglio: 15 i milioni chiesti dai rossoneri, 10 quelli offerti dai bianconeri. Questo ha fatto rallentare, almeno per il momento, la trattativa per Bonucci.*



Ma fare due trattative separate no?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma non erano staccate le due trattative?



Infatti...


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il problema del trasferimento verso altri clubs, da quello che si apprende, è già superato. Si attende semplicemente l'accordo tra le parti designate da Bonucci stesso a trattare, Juventus e Milan. Ancora scaramanticamente silenzio, ma per poco.




Infatti, oramai quando due società arrivano a trattare sulla pecunia raramente un trasferimento salta. Bonucci vuole il Milan, la Juve lo cede, il Milan vuole comprarlo. I tre punti più ostici sono superati. 

Ora è solo questione di trovare la quadra economica. E per quanto si faccia in fretta il tempo sui dettagli va speso. 

E' naturale parlare di rallentamento. Stendere un contratto non è certo che la stessa cosa di stendere la lista per la spesa.


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] già pubblicato


----------



## Pit96 (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, i due club non trovano l’accordo sulla valutazione di De Sciglio: 15 i milioni chiesti dai rossoneri, 10 quelli offerti dai bianconeri. Questo ha fatto rallentare, almeno per il momento, la trattativa per Bonucci.*



Possiamo chiudere per 12, no? 
Se ci danno Bonucci per 40 e noi diamp via De Sciglio per 12 è un'affarone


----------



## Eziomare (13 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il bello è che Bonucci è uno dei 2/3 giocatori che più ho odiato a pelle fino ad ora...ma già mi vedo correre in casa come un matto facendo il gesto della bocca sciacquata...



Pure io, sono su di giri


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ma secondo voi Fassone e Mirabelli rischiano di far saltare la trattativa per Bonucci solo perchè vogliono qualche milione in più per De Sciglio? Non scherziamo dai. Keep calm che entro stasera si saprà tutto


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

*Marcello Chirico: "Circola già il nome di Manolas come sostituto di Bonucci. Incontro con Andrea Agnelli per i saluti."*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Top Planet, invece, il giocatore avrebbe già salutato il presidente Agnelli. Alle 17:20 sarebbe terminato l'incontro tra Marotta e l'agente Lucci*



up


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, i due club non trovano l’accordo sulla valutazione di De Sciglio: 15 i milioni chiesti dai rossoneri, 10 quelli offerti dai bianconeri. Questo ha fatto rallentare, almeno per il momento, la trattativa per Bonucci.*




Peppe Fetish mi sà che, come al solito, gode ad intorbidire le acque. Ora il Problema è De Sciglio, quando fino a pochi minuti fa le trattative erano separate. E penso che lo siano tuttora: soprattutto per motivi economici (plusvalenze a bilancio).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Peppe Fetish mi sà che, come al solito, gode ad intorbidire le acque. Ora il Problema è De Sciglio, quando fino a pochi minuti fa le trattative erano separate. E penso che lo siano tuttora: soprattutto per motivi economici (plusvalenze a bilancio).



Esatto 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Top Planet, invece, il giocatore avrebbe già salutato il presidente Agnelli. Alle 17:20 sarebbe terminato l'incontro tra Marotta e l'agente Lucci*


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Ringraziate Galliani, ad oggi il capitano del Milan non riesce ad arrivare ad una valutazione di 15 milioni...........Bertolacci ne è costati 20,ed è stato sbolognato al Genoa......no per dire.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Infatti...



E sbaglio o lo ha detto proprio Sky?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Scontato, devono riuscire a fare una mini telenovela anche in una trattativa lampo. Un cortometraggio insomma


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (13 Luglio 2017)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ringraziate Galliani, ad oggi il capitano del Milan non riesce ad arrivare ad una valutazione di 15 milioni...........Bertolacci ne è costati 20,ed è stato sbolognato al Genoa......no per dire.



per non parlare di romagnoli e bonaventura preso a 5M, che schifo...


----------



## kipstar (13 Luglio 2017)

boh ... si rallenta.... si corre..... troppo mediatico e social per me questo calciomercato .....


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Peppe Fetish mi sà che, come al solito, gode ad intorbidire le acque. Ora il Problema è De Sciglio, quando fino a pochi minuti fa le trattative erano separate. E penso che lo siano tuttora: soprattutto per motivi economici (plusvalenze a bilancio).


... o ripartizione appropriata dei ratei per la ottimizzazione finanziaria, tipo Kessie o Andre Silva. I clubs spesso si scambiano favori preziosi su questi aspetti: una mano lava l'altra, e tutte e due si lavano il viso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Peppe sta romanzando come un pazzo...la realtà è molto più semplice per me


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2017)

Raga mi aggiornate? Oggi sto volando col lavoro e mi so perso tutta la storia...


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Raga mi aggiornate? Oggi sto volando col lavoro e mi so perso tutta la storia...



Idem!


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



De Sciglio vale quanto Matri allora. E' il loro turno.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Se Chirico dice che è andato è andato ragazzi....punto. Questo acquista mi emoziona tanto quello di Nesta....motivi e spessore diversi chiaramente ovvio però quella mattina quando mi svegliai e guardai il televideo capii che quell' anno avremmo vinto la Champions...era una sensazione strana, una certezza...Bonucci non mi dà questa sicurezza anche perché la Champions non la giochiamo però mi dà la certezza (ma già ne avevo) che ora tutti sanno


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Peppe sta romanzando come un pazzo...la realtà è molto più semplice per me



Sai che novità...


----------



## Pit96 (13 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Raga mi aggiornate? Oggi sto volando col lavoro e mi so perso tutta la storia...



Milan fiondato su Bonucci che vuole andarsene dalla juve, ma rimanere in Italia.
All'inizio il Milan ha offerto 30M+De Sciglio e la juve ne chiedeva 45 senza contropartite. La juve ha rifiutato, ma ha abbassato le pretese a 40M e sembra che il Milan abbia accettato

Al giocatore dai 6 ai 7 milioni


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Milan fiondato su Bonucci che vuole andarsene dalla juve, ma rimanere in Italia.
> All'inizio il Milan ha offerto 30M+De Sciglio e la juve ne chiedeva 45 senza contropartite. La juve ha rifiutato, ma ha abbassato le pretese a 40M e sembra che il Milan abbia accettato
> 
> Al giocatore dai 6 ai 7 milioni



Ok quindi trattativa che non include de sciglio, ma lo vogliono comunque o no?


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Top Planet, invece, il giocatore avrebbe già salutato il presidente Agnelli. Alle 17:20 sarebbe terminato l'incontro tra Marotta e l'agente Lucci*



Si è cosi è fatta.


----------



## Gas (13 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> ... o ripartizione appropriata dei ratei per la ottimizzazione finanziaria, tipo Kessie o Andre Silva. I clubs spesso si scambiano favori preziosi su questi aspetti: una mano lava l'altra, e tutte e due si lavano il viso.



Non ho capito, puoi spiegare meglio ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ok quindi trattativa che non include de sciglio, ma lo vogliono comunque o no?



Sisi ma noi lo valutiamo 15, loro 10...sta qui il nodo


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ok quindi trattativa che non include de sciglio, ma lo vogliono comunque o no?



Questa cosa la hanno già spiegata: Le 2 operazioni sono collegate, ma separate, perchè la Juve vuole mettere a bilancio la plusvalenza di 40 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> per me c'è il 10% di possibilità che venga da noi... con bonucci in vendita Bayern, Chelsea, Barcellona non si fanno avanti?




Quoto, sinceramente non ci credo che verrà da noi io lo vedo troppo gobbo, per non parlare della Juve con tutte le squadre straniere va proprio a darlo a Milan? ma dai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2017)

Chiudono chiudono


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chiudono chiudono



Ed anche alla svelta 100%


----------



## Coccosheva81 (13 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quoto, sinceramente non ci credo che verrà da noi io lo vedo troppo gobbo, per non parlare della Juve con tutte le squadre straniere va proprio a darlo a Milan? ma dai.



Dai ragazzi, va bene la scaramanzia ma così si esagera.
Bonucci ha un figlio piccolo che ha avuto gravi problemi di salute, non può-non vuole portarlo all'estero


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ed anche alla svelta 100%



Io dico sicuramente entro stanotte....domattina visite rapide poi si parte


----------



## Gas (13 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ok quindi trattativa che non include de sciglio, ma lo vogliono comunque o no?



Sembrerebbe che la Juve non lo voglia nella trattativa, mica scemi. E' mesi che discutono e non hanno trovato l'accordo, sanno che Bonucci vuole solo noi e devono per forza cederlo altrimenti si ritrovano una grana enorme nello spogliatorio, quindi se nella trattativa c'è De Sciglio potrebbero trovarsi nella condizione di dover accettare la valutazione del Milan pur di chiudere la trattativa.
Inoltre potrebbero non essere ancora convinti di prenderlo, e tenendolo fuori dalla trattativa si lasciano la porta aperta a cambiare obiettivo.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quoto, sinceramente non ci credo che verrà da noi io lo vedo troppo gobbo, per non parlare della Juve con tutte le squadre straniere va proprio a darlo a Milan? ma dai.



Lucci è andato a proporlo all'Inter ed al Milan, perchè la famiglia, con i gravi problemi del figlio, non vuole lasciare l'Italia.


----------



## Gas (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io dico sicuramente entro stanotte....domattina visite rapide poi si parte



Ma può anche partire il giorno dopo, non credo che non lo facciano aggregare alla tourné se parte dopo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ma può anche partire il giorno dopo, non credo che non lo facciano aggregare alla tourné se parte dopo.



Certo...ho solo detto come andrà secondo me (o spero)


----------



## sacchino (13 Luglio 2017)

E' talmente in...to con la Juve che viene apposta da noi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

non esiste che domani il signor Bonucci non sia sull'aereo per la Cina...non esiste...accetto pure che Biglia arrivi il 31/8...ma Bonucci significa consolidare il ritorno del Milan con la M maiuscola a livello mondiale....Mirabè non fare scherzi...De Sciglio vale 2 goleador per l'amor di dio...10 milioni sono Oro...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

*Di Marzio ripete quanto già detto: le basi sono state gettate ma ancora non c'è accordo. Bonucci e De Sciglio sono operazioni slegate formalmente ma legate moralmente. Al momento manca un punto d'incontro sul terzino valutato 15M dal Milan, mentre dalla Juve 10M. Opeazione in stand by, ma sono previsti nuovi contatti in serata sempre tramite Lucci.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, va bene la scaramanzia ma così si esagera.
> Bonucci ha un figlio piccolo che ha avuto gravi problemi di salute, non può-non vuole portarlo all'estero



Io non voglio essere scaramantica , ma secondo me con tutto il rispetto io leggo volentieri tutti i commenti che scrivete perchè mi piace però già si pensa che sia preso, mettiamo che lui all'estero non ci vuole andare, ma per quale motivo la Juve deve cederlo a noi? per non parlar del giocatore che ci viene a fare da noi? per me è un passo indietro per lui poi boh. Secondo me è fantacalcio poi vedremo .



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Lucci è andato a proporlo all'Inter ed al Milan, perchè la famiglia, con i gravi problemi del figlio, non vuole lasciare l'Italia.



Perfetto ma perchè lui vuole andare via dalla Juve? non capisco, non ditemi Allegri vi prego dai, io francamente oggi sono stata fuori casa quindi non so bene cosa sia successo da stamattina fino ad un ora fa , beh certo se l'ha offerto pure all'Inter prevedo un bel derby (l'ennesimo),occhio perchè Bonucci era interista.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non esiste che domani il signor Bonucci non sia sull'aereo per la Cina...non esiste...accetto pure che Biglia arrivi il 31/8...ma Bonucci significa consolidare il ritorno del Milan con la M maiuscola a livello mondiale....Mirabè non fare scherzi...De Sciglio vale 2 goleador per l'amor di dio...10 milioni sono Oro...



Biglia serve come il pane ragazzi non scherziamo...va preso perché il centrocampo è ancora una nota dolente così come l' attacco. Penso faranno tutto ma piano a pensare che con Bonucci siamo a posto perché ancora molto è da fare...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio ripete quanto già detto: le basi sono state gettate ma ancora non c'è accordo. Bonucci e De Sciglio sono operazioni slegate formalmente ma legate moralmente. Al momento manca un punto d'incontro sul terzino valutato 15M dal Milan, mentre dalla Juve 10M. Opeazione in stand by, ma sono previsti nuovi contatti in serata sempre tramite Lucci.*



Quanti ricami sopra, son legate o no queste operazioni? Che robe che ci tocca leggere...


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

cioè io esco dall'ufficio con Bonucci a 1 centimetro , arrivo a casa e siamo in stand-by ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio ripete quanto già detto: le basi sono state gettate ma ancora non c'è accordo. Bonucci e De Sciglio sono operazioni slegate formalmente ma legate moralmente. Al momento manca un punto d'incontro sul terzino valutato 15M dal Milan, mentre dalla Juve 10M. Opeazione in stand by, ma sono previsti nuovi contatti in serata sempre tramite Lucci.*



Per l'amor di dio....10 per quella scamorza fan benissimo! Ma si sono ammattiti?? Chiudete!


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io dico sicuramente entro stanotte....domattina visite rapide poi si parte



Concordo, salterà i test di Milanello, capirai


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io non voglio essere scaramantica , ma secondo me con tutto il rispetto io leggo volentieri tutti i commenti che scrivete perchè mi piace però già si pensa che sia preso, mettiamo che lui all'estero non ci vuole andare, ma per quale motivo la Juve deve cederlo a noi? per non parlar del giocatore che ci viene a fare da noi? per me è un passo indietro per lui poi boh. Secondo me è fantacalcio poi vedremo .



E dove va? All'indah? Che non fa nemmeno le coppe? Alla Roma in smobilitazione? Al Napoli dove vorrebbero crocifiggerlo?
Siamo l'unica squadra italiana dove può andare (purtroppo).


----------



## sballotello (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



talmente vicini..l'accordo si trovera.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio ripete quanto già detto: le basi sono state gettate ma ancora non c'è accordo. Bonucci e De Sciglio sono operazioni slegate formalmente ma legate moralmente. Al momento manca un punto d'incontro sul terzino valutato 15M dal Milan, mentre dalla Juve 10M. Opeazione in stand by, ma sono previsti nuovi contatti in serata sempre tramite Lucci.*



Mi sa che per oggi allora non ce la si fa.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chiudono chiudono



Aspetta a dirlo, prima di chiudere ci deve essere il solito inserimento dell'Inter, altrimenti non sarebbe una trattativa regolare


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio ripete quanto già detto: le basi sono state gettate ma ancora non c'è accordo. Bonucci e De Sciglio sono operazioni slegate formalmente ma legate moralmente. Al momento manca un punto d'incontro sul terzino valutato 15M dal Milan, mentre dalla Juve 10M. Opeazione in stand by, ma sono previsti nuovi contatti in serata sempre tramite Lucci.*



Non sono così pazzi da far saltare una roba del genere per De Sciglio...Di Marzio non si sbilancia perché non lo fa mai per evitare figuracce ma mi sembra follia anche solo pensare una roba simile


----------



## sion (13 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io non voglio essere scaramantica , ma secondo me con tutto il rispetto io leggo volentieri tutti i commenti che scrivete perchè mi piace però già si pensa che sia preso, mettiamo che lui all'estero non ci vuole andare, ma per quale motivo la Juve deve cederlo a noi? per non parlar del giocatore che ci viene a fare da noi? per me è un passo indietro per lui poi boh. Secondo me è fantacalcio poi vedremo .



ok tutto ma ti rendi conto che la trattativa e' REALE? cioe non si sta parlando di probabilita',poi che arrivi o meno ci puo' stare se non ce accordo..ma basta con sta storia che la juve non lo da a noi..ce gia' la trattativa in corso tra juve e milan...e MILAN,ok?


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> cioè io esco dall'ufficio con Bonucci a 1 centimetro , arrivo a casa e siamo in stand-by ?



scusate l'autocitazione ... MAVAFFANC ..


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non sono così pazzi da far saltare una roba del genere per De Sciglio...Di Marzio non si sbilancia perché non lo fa mai per evitare figuracce ma mi sembra follia anche solo pensare una roba simile



Esatto. Non si fa saltare proprio niente. Vedrete che dopo i contatti in serata si sblocca


----------



## fra29 (13 Luglio 2017)

5 mil per Se Sciglio? Dai su..


----------



## mabadi (13 Luglio 2017)

Un Colpo a settimana..... numeri 1
Quindi Biglia la prossima settimana


----------



## 97lorenzo (13 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> per me c'è il 10% di possibilità che venga da noi... con bonucci in vendita Bayern, Chelsea, Barcellona non si fanno avanti?



mi pare giusto si sentono a caso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



up


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Notare che hanno già fatto circolare il nome di Kroos (impossibile --> 12 milioni di euro di ingaggio --> gioca nel real --> giovane --> Modric andrà via se non quest' anno il prossimo --> eccetera) per addolcire la pillola....


----------



## Gas (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> scusate l'autocitazione ... MAVAFFANC ..



Torna immediatamente in ufficio !


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, puoi spiegare meglio ?


La Juve chiede di fare una operazione tutta equity, per contabilizzare una plusvalenza secca e migliorare il proprio monte ricavi, e quindi chiede al Milan di non imputare a maggior prezzo di Bonucci il cartellino di De Sciglio, che promette di acquistare a parte. Il Milan acconsente, ma chiede alla Juve una rateazione ad hoc del prezzo, magari su tre o quattro esercizi, caricando su uno di essi la maggiore quota, onde sgravare sul lato dei costi l'esercizio finanziario già sotto pressione per i numerosi impegni di spesa assunti in queste settimane, come concordato con l'Atalanta per Kessie e con il Porto per Andre Silva. La Juve acconsente, ma ancora non concorda sul prezzo del cartellino di De Sciglio, ed il Milan potrebbe dare una mano con un ammortamento di vantaggio sul suo prezzo in cambio dell'importo integralmente richiesto... giochi di finanza, triti e ritriti. Ci stanno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Marcello Chirico: "Circola già il nome di Manolas come sostituto di Bonucci. Incontro con Andrea Agnelli per i saluti."*



ma come non era scarso.. LOL
spero che vada all'inter o rimane alla Roma 
così questi rimangono col cerino in mano.. 
cmq fiducia su Rugani 0  che spreco


----------



## Gas (13 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La Juve chiede di fare una operazione tutta equity, per contabilizzare una plusvalenza secca e migliorare il proprio monte ricavi, e quindi chiede al Milan di non imputare a maggior prezzo di Bonucci il cartellino di De Sciglio, che promette di acquistare a parte. Il Milan acconsente, ma chiede alla Juve una rateazione ad hoc del prezzo, magari su tre o quattro esercizi, caricando su uno di essi la maggiore quota, onde sgravare sul lato dei costi l'esercizio finanziario già sotto pressione per i numerosi impegni di spesa assunti in queste settimane, come concordato con l'Atalanta per Kessie e con il Porto per Andre Silva. La Juve acconsente, ma ancora non concorda sul prezzo del cartellino di De Sciglio, ed il Milan potrebbe dare una mano con un ammortamento di vantaggio sul suo prezzo in cambio dell'importo integralmente richiesto... giochi di finanza, triti e ritriti. Ci stanno.



Capito, grazie.


----------



## Cat85 (13 Luglio 2017)

UFFICIALE!!!!! Di Marzio si é pronunciato!!!! Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte...


----------



## Heaven (13 Luglio 2017)

Si dice che siano state prenotare le visite mediche per domani mattina


----------



## danjr (13 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma come non era scarso.. LOL
> spero che vada all'inter o rimane alla Roma
> così questi rimangono col cerino in mano..
> cmq fiducia su Rugani 0  che spreco


Ragiona su una cosa e metti da parte il cuore: noi con un bonucci in più e la Roma con un manolas in meno: per noi è vitale entrare in Champions


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Luglio 2017)

Cat85 ha scritto:


> UFFICIALE!!!!! Di Marzio si é pronunciato!!!! Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte...



Non ci credo mai...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Cat85 ha scritto:


> UFFICIALE!!!!! Di Marzio si é pronunciato!!!! Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte...



?


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Cat85 ha scritto:


> UFFICIALE!!!!! Di Marzio si é pronunciato!!!! Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte...



Che ha detto?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



*Quotate*


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma dategli sto dannato de sciglio a 10 mln e basta!
> 
> Però, quanto siamo ricchi e cazzuti se facciamo la guerra per bonucci e non cediamo di nulla?



Non penso abbiano bisogno di consigli onestamente, se ne vogliono 15 hanno i loro buoni motivi


----------



## Julian4674 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quotate*



Max non fare il barbone, sgncia sti 5 mln extra e portalo a casa. Difesa più forte d'italia is coming


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ragiona su una cosa e metti da parte il cuore: noi con un bonucci in più e la Roma con un manolas in meno: per noi è vitale entrare in Champions



va bhe al massimo va all'Inter 
cmq il mio sogno di quest'anno sarebbe 
Milan Roma Napoli e Inter in Champions (non in ordine) e lo schifo fuori !!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Luglio 2017)

Domani mattina annunciamo bonucci e biglia così partono in tournée con la squadra


----------



## varvez (13 Luglio 2017)

Preso, preso

Sent from the mobile client - Forum Talker


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ?



Ma no , vedrete che andrà al Barcellona Bayern Chelsea Real Madrid Barcellona chi piu ne ha piu ne metta ma al MILAN NOOO che ci viene fare su, poi i nostri dirigenti sono dei cog....ni perdono tempo 
AHAHAHAH LOL
#benvenutoleo
WFASSONEMIRABELLI


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non penso abbiano bisogno di consigli onestamente, se ne vogliono 15 hanno i loro buoni motivi



Ahahahaha lungi da me dare consigli a loro ahaha
Era uno sfogo dovuto alla tensione di questo colpo di calciomercato.

P


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non penso abbiano bisogno di consigli onestamente, se ne vogliono 15 hanno i loro buoni motivi



e si del tipo l'hanno svalutato già 10 mln


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

*Lucci con la bocca cucita: "Nessuna sensazione, dobbiamo solo aspettare...."*


----------



## uolfetto (13 Luglio 2017)

edit: scusate errore era un fake


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

comunque per me hanno fatto il suo pure le schifezze rubentine..


Derby e Festa del Torino 
Bonucci da buon padre porta il figlio allo stadio 
(chi lo doveva portare se no?)
cosa fanno i tifosi bianconeri presenti ? 
ovvio iniziano a urlargli contro ogni insulto possibile e arrivano pure agli sputi !

Fanno la Feccia ma poi piangono !!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



up


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lucci con la bocca cucita: "Nessuna sensazione, dobbiamo solo aspettare...."*



.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .




Se la ride sotto i baffi (che non ha)


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Luglio 2017)

Domani annunciamo lui e biglia.. vedrete


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Domani annunciamo lui e biglia.. vedrete



Eh magari..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Eh magari..


Non c'è nessun magari. Ci sono due trattative che vanno spedite..


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessun magari. Ci sono due trattative che vanno spedite..



Vero, ma mi pare difficile le chiudano entrambe.
Certo che una doppia presentazione sarebbe un urlo a piena voce al Milan


----------



## Tobi (13 Luglio 2017)

per quanto io lo detesti, passare da: Abate Zapata Paletta De Sciglio Vangioni a Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez Conti e qualcosa di epocale


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Non ho capito la parte su Bonucci
[MENTION=400]Crox93[/MENTION] sbagliato thread, troppe notizie!


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non penso abbiano bisogno di consigli onestamente, se ne vogliono 15 hanno i loro buoni motivi



Quoto anche se capisco la tensione.
Io stessa l'ho pensato mille volte "e dagli sti 5 milioni".
Ma a mente fredda non pensiamo magari che quei 5 non spesi insieme a quei 3 di Biglia che ballano, fanno 8milioni.
Soldi con i quali Mirabelli può prendere ad esempio un prospetto sconosciuto che si rivela un acquisto importante.
Sono conti che noi non facciamo giustamente, ma una società seria li fa.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessun magari. Ci sono due trattative che vanno spedite..



Ed io che ero convinto che con Bonucci saltasse biglia..
In pratica se marcano bonucci, sarà biglia ad impostare,se marcano biglia,sarà bonucci..
Se marcano entrambi palla a Chalanoglu, e se marcano pure lui c è romagnoli che non gioca malissimo.. 

Sto impazzendo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Quoto anche se capisco la tensione.
> Io stessa l'ho pensato mille volte "e dagli sti 5 milioni".
> Ma a mente fredda non pensiamo magari che quei 5 non spesi insieme a quei 3 di Biglia che ballano, fanno 8milioni.
> Soldi con i quali Mirabelli può prendere ad esempio un prospetto sconosciuto che si rivela un acquisto importante.
> Sono conti che noi non facciamo giustamente, ma una società seria li fa.



Ma si ragazzi, è ovvio.. Ma ho una paura matta che la trattativa salti per questi 5 mln di de sciglio..


----------



## VonVittel (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa ha preso una "piega" positiva. Domani giorno di riposo per i giocatori e Biglia potrebbe lasciare il ritiro biancoceleste.*



Chiudiamo questo colpaccio


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ed io che ero convinto che con Bonucci saltasse biglia..
> In pratica se marcano bonucci, sarà biglia ad impostare,se marcano biglia,sarà bonucci..
> Se marcano entrambi palla a Chalanoglu, e se marcano pure lui c è romagnoli che non gioca malissimo..
> 
> Sto impazzendo.



Minchia...hai rincoglio..n...i...to.. me figurati gli avversari...


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2017)

A quanto diamo entro qualche ora l'nserimento prepotente dell'inter?


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio ripete quanto già detto: le basi sono state gettate ma ancora non c'è accordo. Bonucci e De Sciglio sono operazioni slegate formalmente ma legate moralmente. Al momento manca un punto d'incontro sul terzino valutato 15M dal Milan, mentre dalla Juve 10M. Opeazione in stand by, ma sono previsti nuovi contatti in serata sempre tramite Lucci.*





neoxes ha scritto:


> E dove va? All'indah? Che non fa nemmeno le coppe? Alla Roma in smobilitazione? Al Napoli dove vorrebbero crocifiggerlo?
> Siamo l'unica squadra italiana dove può andare (purtroppo).



Se per un anno non fai le coppe non muore nessuno pero , boh io continuo a rimanere molto perplessa che la Juve lo ceda in Italia e che lui voglia venire io lo vedo troppo gobbo boh.



sion ha scritto:


> ok tutto ma ti rendi conto che la trattativa e' REALE? cioe non si sta parlando di probabilita',poi che arrivi o meno ci puo' stare se non ce accordo..ma basta con sta storia che la juve non lo da a noi..ce gia' la trattativa in corso tra juve e milan...e MILAN,ok?


Sinceramente? NO , boh mi sembra impossibile lui che vuole andare via e andare al Milan, la Juve che è disposta a cederlo al Milan un pezzo comunque per me da 90 boh mi sembra di "sognare" e ho paura di farlo.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma si ragazzi, è ovvio.. Ma ho una paura matta che la trattativa salti per questi 5 mln di de sciglio..



Ma si anch'io, anche se razionalmente so che non la si fa saltare per così poco sono impaziente. Tentavo di calmarmi pure io in realtà


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

*Sky: il Milan ha fretta di chiudere per Bonucci a prescindere da una sua partenza per la Cina. Nelle prossime ore altro contatto con Lucci*


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lucci con la bocca cucita: "Nessuna sensazione, dobbiamo solo aspettare...."*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha fretta di chiudere per Bonucci a prescindere da una sua partenza per la Cina. Nelle prossime ore altro contatto con Lucci*



Chiudere


----------



## ralf (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha fretta di chiudere per Bonucci a prescindere da una sua partenza per la Cina. Nelle prossime ore altro contatto con Lucci*



Daje


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Luglio 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> A quanto diamo entro qualche ora l'nserimento prepotente dell'inter?



Sento il rombo di Suning


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha fretta di chiudere per Bonucci a prescindere da una sua partenza per la Cina. Nelle prossime ore altro contatto con Lucci*



daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha fretta di chiudere per Bonucci a prescindere da una sua partenza per la Cina. Nelle prossime ore altro contatto con Lucci*



Speriamo entro il week end


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha fretta di chiudere per Bonucci a prescindere da una sua partenza per la Cina. Nelle prossime ore altro contatto con Lucci*



manca una parte.
Dopo l'incontro tra Lucci e i dirigenti della juve, la società ha ritrattato sulle condizioni economiche, modificandole. Adesso verranno consegnate al Milan e domani ci potrebbe essere la risposta rossonera.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Se per un anno non fai le coppe non muore nessuno pero* , boh io continuo a rimanere molto perplessa che la Juve lo ceda in Italia e che lui voglia venire io lo vedo troppo gobbo boh.



Vincere EL male non fa 
entri in CL e fai la Supercoppa Europea


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se per un anno non fai le coppe non muore nessuno pero , boh io continuo a rimanere molto perplessa che la Juve lo ceda in Italia e che lui voglia venire io lo vedo troppo gobbo boh.
> 
> 
> Sinceramente? NO , boh mi sembra impossibile lui che vuole andare via e andare al Milan, la Juve che è disposta a cederlo al Milan un pezzo comunque per me da 90 boh mi sembra di "sognare" e ho paura di farlo.


Infatti fai così per tutto quello che ci hanno fatto passare Berlusconi e Galliani. 
Abbiamo dimenticato di essere il Milan


----------



## ignaxio (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



In questo caso.. DI FE NDE REEEEEE


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha fretta di chiudere per Bonucci a prescindere da una sua partenza per la Cina. Nelle prossime ore altro contatto con Lucci*



Forza facciamo il COLPACCIO!!!


----------



## Garrincha (13 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se per un anno non fai le coppe non muore nessuno pero , boh io continuo a rimanere molto perplessa che la Juve lo ceda in Italia e che lui voglia venire io lo vedo troppo gobbo boh.
> 
> 
> Sinceramente? NO , boh mi sembra impossibile lui che vuole andare via e andare al Milan, la Juve che è disposta a cederlo al Milan un pezzo comunque per me da 90 boh mi sembra di "sognare" e ho paura di farlo.



Inter e Juventus è difficile che facciano affari, andare al Milan sarebbe uno sgarbo minore anche per il giocatore verso i suoi vecchi tifosi, magari essendo un prodotto del vivaio interista si può anche esser lasciato a suo tempo in malo modo. 

Per la Juventus è un affare, cedi a una cifra che non vedrai più un giocatore da almeno un paio d'anni col mal di pancia e un piantagrane nello spogliatoio, con Rugani e Caldara dovresti già avere il sostituto in casa se almeno uno dei due si conferma, non è Pjanic o Higuain strappati a Roma e Napoli, sarebbe una cessione che non li coglie impreparati


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi non ho resistito alla tentazione. Sono dunque andato su top planet. Rosicano come dei castori:"Nelle finali disputate ha sempre toppato. "Non è Cannavaro". Ma se prendono Bonucci non fanno il colpo Aubameyang", "Rugani è molto piu forte" l'unica mancanza sarà l'impostazione da dietro"
Hanno il sedere in fiamme. Che Goduria Immensa


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha fretta di chiudere per Bonucci a prescindere da una sua partenza per la Cina. Nelle prossime ore altro contatto con Lucci*



Dai che alla Madonnina c'è posto per due


----------



## fra29 (13 Luglio 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> A quanto diamo entro qualche ora l'nserimento prepotente dell'inter?



È scritto.. lo temo tantissimo.. h.23 prepariamoci!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

vi prego chiudete...vi prego...ho BISOGNO di vedere la faccia di in diretta di Ruiu all'ufficialità...vi prego fatelo per noi...


----------



## Tobi (13 Luglio 2017)

ma quanto sarebbe figo fregare bonucci alla juve dopo che loro volevano fregarci donnarumma a 0? con tanto di pacco de sciglio incorporato


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ho sensazioni negative a riguardo... molto...


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> È scritto.. lo temo tantissimo.. h.23 prepariamoci!



Il giocatore è stato proposto anche all' Inter...hanno detto no...


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lucci con la bocca cucita: "Nessuna sensazione, dobbiamo solo aspettare...."*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan ha fretta di chiudere per Bonucci a prescindere da una sua partenza per la Cina. Nelle prossime ore altro contatto con Lucci*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> vi prego chiudete...vi prego...ho BISOGNO di vedere la faccia di in diretta di Ruiu all'ufficialità...vi prego fatelo per noi...



Si attacca al fatto che è gobbo, sicuro


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si attacca al fatto che è gobbo, sicuro



frega nulla Dumba di quello che dice...ovvio che saranno boiate come sempre...ma la faccia devo vederla


----------



## fra29 (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Il giocatore è stato proposto anche all' Inter...hanno detto no...



Chi ha detto no?
Inter o giocatore?


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto no?
> Inter o giocatore?



Ovviamente lui..


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2017)

ma secondo voi se arriva lui si va di sicuro su una difesa a 3?


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

Dai chiudere e poi dritti sul centravanti.


----------



## fra29 (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente lui..



Fonte?


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente lui..



L' inter. Non è interessata per costi ed età. In realtà è solo una voce pro Suning per far vedere che è stata l' inter a dire no....La realtà è che Montella ha lo stesso procuratore di Bonucci


----------



## galianivatene (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> frega nulla Dumba di quello che dice...ovvio che saranno boiate come sempre...ma la faccia devo vederla


Mi piacerebbe chiedere a questo figuro come si vede tra cinque anni... ancora vestito di nero in lutto?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Una trattativa per un giocatore del genere mi sembra strano possa essere chiusa in un giorno. A ogni modo mi auguro arrivi, se chiudiamo per Aubameyang e Bonucci sarebbe un mercato da 10 e lode.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Fonte?



Scusami ho detto una cavolata, per la fretta ho letto male


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: al momento manca ancora l'accordo tra i club. Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonucci-ad-un-passo-offerta-anche-la-fascia-da-capitano-vt50061.html
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti
> 
> ...



Comunque i suini a strisce non vogliono inserire de schifo perché non hanno intenzione di pagarlo più di quei miseri 6 milioni. Se il Milan rifiuta lo prendono a zero l'anno prossimo, precontratto già siglato conoscendoli... Sono i soliti maiali. Spero allora che quel gobbo con la nostra casacca si spari un anno interminabile di panca.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Madonna a Top Calcio gli interisti stanno vomitando la bile


----------



## Roger84 (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Madonna a Top Calcio gli interisti stanno vomitando la bile



Ahahahhahahah, lo sto seguendo anch'io!!!!


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

Mi pare si stia riproponendo il caso Pirlo, con Bonucci che verrebbe da noi apposta per far spregio ai ladri, il che mi gasa molto...ovviamente sarebbe anche l'unica possibilità che ha di vincere qualcosa in Europa 

Speriamo l'affare vada in porto, finalmente con un solo colpo si andrebbe a sputare in faccia ai gobbi, a calpestare l'Inperd e a costringere il Nabbule e la Rometta ad andare a nascondersi per la vergogna, se solo avessero un minimo di dignità.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Luglio 2017)

Premetto che io odio (sportivamente parlando) Bonucci... Cioè... La notte di Cardiff saltavo sul divano facendo il gesto del "sciacquatevi la bocca" ed era quello che insultavo di più...

Non so se è il pregiudizio che mi fa parlare e non voglio fare il troll, però non è che mi convinca molto... ha 30 anni e si parla di un contratto di 5 anni... verrà pagato uno sproposito (soldi che - per Dio - vorrei fossero messi per un centrocampisca con i controcaxxi) e - onestamente - quando pressato da un attaccante si troverà in difficoltà e si butterà per terra come è uso fare dalla BBC, ho i miei dubbi che l'arbitro fischierà fallo, visto che le strisce sulla sua maglia non saranno più bianche ma rosse...

Ovviamente più che lieto se verrò smentito


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Premetto che io odio (sportivamente parlando) Bonucci... Cioè... La notte di Cardiff saltavo sul divano facendo il gesto del "sciacquatevi la bocca" ed era quello che insultavo di più...
> 
> Non so se è il pregiudizio che mi fa parlare e non voglio fare il troll, però non è che mi convinca molto... ha 30 anni e si parla di un contratto di 5 anni... verrà pagato uno sproposito (soldi che - per Dio - vorrei fossero messi per un centrocampisca con i controcaxxi) e - onestamente - quando pressato da un attaccante si troverà in difficoltà e si butterà per terra come è uso fare dalla BBC, ho i miei dubbi che l'arbitro fischierà fallo, visto che le strisce sulla sua maglia non saranno più bianche ma rosse...
> 
> Ovviamente più che lieto se verrò smentito



non sei l'unico a pensarlo 
sia lo schifo che genera alla gente che il trattamento diverso perché noi (giustamente) non rubiamo 
ma credo che nonostante tutto il prezzo sia giusto 
non è fenomenale in difesa però avrà una bella squadra nel sostenerlo


----------



## Schism75 (13 Luglio 2017)

Mi auguro che possa saltare questa trattativa. Giocatore che difensivamente è molto deficitario, oltre a non garantire alla difesa quegli interventi di recupero in velocità essenziali. Se dobbiamo spendere quei soldi, prendiamo Manolas tutta la vita. O eventualmente De Vrij. Che sono anche più giovani e danno respiro per diversi anni. Tra l'altro avremmo 2 elementi della spina dorsale di una squadra che sono già sopra i 30 e quindi tra 2 anni devi andare di nuovo sul mercato per quei ruoli.

Considerazione tattica, credo che Montella si stia convincendo di giocare a 3 dietro come pensavo da diverso tempo. Altrimenti non si vira su Bonucci.


----------



## Roger84 (13 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma
Romagnoli Bonucci Musacchio
Conti Kessiè Biglia Rodriguez
Chalanouglu
Silva X


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che possa saltare questa trattativa. Giocatore che difensivamente è molto deficitario, oltre a non garantire alla difesa quegli interventi di recupero in velocità essenziali. Se dobbiamo spendere quei soldi, prendiamo Manolas tutta la vita. O eventualmente De Vrij. Che sono anche più giovani e danno respiro per diversi anni. Tra l'altro avremmo 2 elementi della spina dorsale di una squadra che sono già sopra i 30 e quindi tra 2 anni devi andare di nuovo sul mercato per quei ruoli.
> 
> Considerazione tattica, credo che Montella si stia convincendo di giocare a 3 dietro come pensavo da diverso tempo. Altrimenti non si vira su Bonucci.



Per me Bonucci è nettamente più forte di Manolas ma di gran lunga per me, De Vrij è già bloccato dalla Juve, se mai arriverà 4/5 anni al top li può fare tranquillamente e di "vecchio" avremo solo lui visto che in difesa abbiamo Romagnoli 95 ed eventualmente Musacchio 90, se arriva facciamo un grande passo in avanti per me.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che possa saltare questa trattativa. Giocatore che difensivamente è molto deficitario, oltre a non garantire alla difesa quegli interventi di recupero in velocità essenziali. Se dobbiamo spendere quei soldi, prendiamo Manolas tutta la vita. O eventualmente De Vrij. Che sono anche più giovani e danno respiro per diversi anni. Tra l'altro avremmo 2 elementi della spina dorsale di una squadra che sono già sopra i 30 e quindi tra 2 anni devi andare di nuovo sul mercato per quei ruoli.
> 
> Considerazione tattica, credo che Montella si stia convincendo di giocare a 3 dietro come pensavo da diverso tempo. Altrimenti non si vira su Bonucci.



Si De Vrij è proprio un fulmine di guerra in effetti....Manolas.....lasciamo perdere....guardate le partite...Bonucci è un grandissimo difensore. Superiore mille volte rispetto a questi....poi può piacere o meno può stare simpatico o meno ma dire che quei due siano superiori è una bestemmia. 
Poi si sente gente che dice che abbiamo preso solo giovani e manca esperienza e leadership e cambiate opinione appena vi prendono uno che sa come si fanno le battaglie...cerchiamo di essere coerenti


----------



## Milanforever63 (13 Luglio 2017)

sarà odioso quanto vi pare ma ve l'immaginate che chioccia per Romagnoli ? E se qualcuno tira indeitro la gamba mi immagino che lo appende al muro nello spogliatoio .... Dio solo sa se ci serve uno così


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> sarà odioso quanto vi pare ma ve l'immaginate che chioccia per Romagnoli ? E se qualcuno tira indeitro la gamba mi immagino che lo appende al muro nello spogliatoio .... Dio solo sa se ci serve uno così



parole sante...Bonucci è l'emblema del giocatore vincente...poi sarà odioso...sarà antipatico...ma uno così in spogliatoio manca da anni...un vincente nato e un leader....ma quale Manolas e De Vrji santo dio...ci vuole gente abituata a vincere...


----------



## Schism75 (13 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Per me Bonucci è nettamente più forte di Manolas ma di gran lunga per me, De Vrij è già bloccato dalla Juve, se mai arriverà 4/5 anni al top li può fare tranquillamente e di "vecchio" avremo solo lui visto che in difesa abbiamo Romagnoli 95 ed eventualmente Musacchio 90, se arriva facciamo un grande passo in avanti per me.


Difensivamente parlando assolutamente no. Bonucci è un bravo iniziatore di azione e che difensivamente se la cava, ma è sempre stato protetto da 2 difensori più forti di lui: Barzagli e chiellini. Mi riferisco sempre a livello difensivo. Inoltre non ha il passo per recuperi difensivi importanti. Manolas a livello difensivo è di altra categoria, oltre ad avere una caratteristica che manca nella nostra difesa, ossia la velocità di recuperi. INsomma dietro siamo lenti, inutile nasconderlo.


----------



## Wildbone (13 Luglio 2017)

Io dico solo una cosa: fino alla fine...ops firma!


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2017)

Oltre al fatto che è forte è anche il colpo mediatico di cui avremmo bisogno per attrarre nuovi giocatori e per far capire al mondo pallonaro che stiamo tornando.


----------



## Roger84 (13 Luglio 2017)

Mi aspetto minimo 35000 abbonati; ce lo meritiamo e se lo merita la società che sta lavorando in maniera impressionante!!!


----------



## chicagousait (13 Luglio 2017)

Sarà anche antipatico, ma è quello che ci serve: esperienza e voglia di vincere e carattere. A noi manca qualcuno del genere in difesa e nello spogliatoio. Ma Manolas lasciamolo a Roma o che andasse dall'altra parte di Milano


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> parole sante...Bonucci è l'emblema del giocatore vincente...poi sarà odioso...sarà antipatico...ma uno così in spogliatoio manca da anni...un vincente nato e un leader....ma quale Manolas e De Vrji santo dio...ci vuole gente abituata a vincere...



In un precedente post ho paragonato Bonucci a Ibra in quanto a PALLE; credo che su questo possiamo essere tutti d'accordo
E un elemento con una valenza extra calcistica rilevante è che apre la strada a qualsiasi top futuro; se come credo si concretizza e un colpo MAGISTRALE
concludo dicendo che.......SIAMO SOLO ALL'INIZIO , ormai è chiaro come il sole che abbiamo una POTENZA ECONOMICA DE VA STA NTE


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Difensivamente parlando assolutamente no. Bonucci è un bravo iniziatore di azione e che difensivamente se la cava, ma è sempre stato protetto da 2 difensori più forti di lui: Barzagli e chiellini. Mi riferisco sempre a livello difensivo. Inoltre non ha il passo per recuperi difensivi importanti. Manolas a livello difensivo è di altra categoria, oltre ad avere una caratteristica che manca nella nostra difesa, ossia la velocità di recuperi. INsomma dietro siamo lenti, inutile nasconderlo.



Ma che hai na fissa per quel cesso di Manolas? Ma se si perde la marcatura ogni due per tre? De Vriij??? Ma sul serio? E' un pachidermico difensore lento e impacciato e lasciamo perdere sulle marcature o in impostazione. Barzagli e Chiellini più forti di Bonucci? Sicuro? A me sembra che Barzagli sia stato panchinato innumerevoli volte da 2 anni a questa parte e la crescita di quei 2 è avvenuta una volta che gli hanno messo alle spalle Bonucci. Bonucci non è velocissimo? E allora? Il difensore per forza deve essere un Bolt? E se giochiamo a 3? Estremamente lacunosa la tua disamina...


----------



## Love (13 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> sarà odioso quanto vi pare ma ve l'immaginate che chioccia per Romagnoli ? E se qualcuno tira indeitro la gamba mi immagino che lo appende al muro nello spogliatoio .... Dio solo sa se ci serve uno così



il primo che deve appendere al muro è quella ****** di montolivo...il capitone


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che possa saltare questa trattativa. Giocatore che difensivamente è molto deficitario, oltre a non garantire alla difesa quegli interventi di recupero in velocità essenziali. Se dobbiamo spendere quei soldi, prendiamo Manolas tutta la vita. O eventualmente De Vrij. Che sono anche più giovani e danno respiro per diversi anni. Tra l'altro avremmo 2 elementi della spina dorsale di una squadra che sono già sopra i 30 e quindi tra 2 anni devi andare di nuovo sul mercato per quei ruoli.
> 
> Considerazione tattica, credo che Montella si stia convincendo di giocare a 3 dietro come pensavo da diverso tempo. Altrimenti non si vira su Bonucci.



Lo hai mai visto giocare, Manolas? È uno Zapata che ha avuto la fortuna di giocare in una squadra piu forte, in grado di far passare inosservate le tre put#anate a partita che puntualmente commette. Errori di impostazione, di marcatura, di posizionamento. Nemmeno 10 milioni pagherei, per questo. Il più grande bluff del calcio mondiale, in termini di reputazione non meritata.


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> In un precedente post ho paragonato Bonucci a Ibra in quanto a PALLE; credo che su questo possiamo essere tutti d'accordo
> E un elemento con una valenza extra calcistica rilevante è che apre la strada a qualsiasi top futuro; se come credo si concretizza e un colpo MAGISTRALE
> concludo dicendo che.......SIAMO SOLO ALL'INIZIO , ormai è chiaro come il sole che abbiamo una POTENZA ECONOMICA DE VA STA NTE



Mi hai anticipato di poco...penso esattamente la stessa cosa.
Comunque io davvero non capisco come si faccia a trovare un aspetto negativo nel suo acquisto. A parte la questione "simpatia" (credo comunque che lo stesso giocatore fosse cresciuto in rossonero sarebbe per noi un idolo) tecnicamente e difensivamente resta un UPGRADE MOSTRUOSO...cioè commentavamo di Kjaer...e passiamo al leader difensivo della juve. Boh!

Certo che il duo Bonucci - Ibra...metterebbe in riga tutto lo spogliatoio...e poi sarebbero azzi di Montella


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Luglio 2017)

Non so se è una fonte consentita, ma su calciomercato.it c'è un filmato di Bonucci che lascia Vinovo.


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Mi hai anticipato di poco...penso esattamente la stessa cosa.
> Comunque io davvero non capisco come si faccia a trovare un aspetto negativo nel suo acquisto. A parte la questione "simpatia" (credo comunque che lo stesso giocatore fosse cresciuto in rossonero sarebbe per noi un idolo) tecnicamente e difensivamente resta un UPGRADE MOSTRUOSO...cioè commentavamo di Kjaer...e passiamo al leader difensivo della juve. Boh!
> 
> Certo che il duo Bonucci - Ibra...metterebbe in riga tutto lo spogliatoio...e poi sarebbero azzi di Montella


A proposito di Montella.....l'ho sempre difeso mi piace e lo seguo dai tempi di Firenze però dico che ora ha una FERRARI la deve saper guidare , minimo c.l sennò sono sicuro che arriva Mr. A. C


----------



## neversayconte (13 Luglio 2017)

sarà odioso, sarà non impeccabile
ma è uno dei giocatori più rappresentativi della juventus f.c., 
glielo stiamo scippando alla squadra più forte d'italia, campione di tutto..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

I difensori che ho sempre odiato sono Buffon e Chiellini. Quelli sì che mi stanno seriamente sui maroni, Bonucci da gobbo non mi è stato mai particolarmente avverso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

*Antonio Barillà (CorSport): distanze ormai minime, esito scontato e conferme dai due fronti. Domani Bonucci sarà del Milan.*


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Antonio Barillà (CorSport): distanze ormai minime, esito scontato e conferme dai due fronti. Domani Bonucci sarà del Milan.*



Li sentite i fegati bruciare?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Antonio Barillà (CorSport): distanze ormai minime, esito scontato e conferme dai due fronti. Domani Bonucci sarà del Milan.*



Riesci a confermarmi la notizia che Bonucci ha lasciato Vinovo in macchina?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Antonio Barillà (CorSport): distanze ormai minime, esito scontato e conferme dai due fronti. Domani Bonucci sarà del Milan.*



dai leooooooo daiiiiiiiii...strappa quella fascia a nonnolivo a morsiiiiiii...ma che sogno è ragazzi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Antonio Barillà (CorSport): distanze ormai minime, esito scontato e conferme dai due fronti. Domani Bonucci sarà del Milan.*


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Antonio Barillà (CorSport): distanze ormai minime, esito scontato e conferme dai due fronti. Domani Bonucci sarà del Milan.*


----------



## Schism75 (13 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Lo hai mai visto giocare, Manolas? È uno Zapata che ha avuto la fortuna di giocare in una squadra piu forte, in grado di far passare inosservate le tre put#anate a partita che puntualmente commette. Errori di impostazione, di marcatura, di posizionamento. Nemmeno 10 milioni pagherei, per questo. Il più grande bluff del calcio mondiale, in termini di reputazione non meritata.


Certo che l'ho visto giocare. Invece tu bonucci l'hai mai visto giocare?


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Antonio Barillà (CorSport): distanze ormai minime, esito scontato e conferme dai due fronti. Domani Bonucci sarà del Milan.*



Dio, un sogno....ora andiamo alla Pinetina con la ruspa a radere al suolo tutto e a farli tornare nella terra come i vermi....


----------



## Coccosheva81 (13 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Riesci a confermarmi la notizia che Bonucci ha lasciato Vinovo in macchina?



Hanno fatto vedere il video anche a skysport24 dieci minuti fa


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Certo che l'ho visto giocare. Invece tu bonucci l'hai mai visto giocare?



Eh si.... e paragonare Manolas o De Vrij a Bonucci non sta ne in cielo né in terra. Questo vale per qualunque allenatore o addetto ai lavori AL MONDO


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Antonio Barillà (CorSport): distanze ormai minime, esito scontato e conferme dai due fronti. Domani Bonucci sarà del Milan.*



#FinoAlleFirme


----------



## luigi61 (13 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Antonio Barillà (CorSport): distanze ormai minime, esito scontato e conferme dai due fronti. Domani Bonucci sarà del Milan.*



Mi pare di aver letto qualche post che diceva che ciò non era possibile che era una trollata che la juve non cè l'avrebbe venduto; in effetti a tutt'oggi FassoneMirabelli hanno fatto ridere o no????????????
SVEGLIA MILANISTI E GIUNTA L'ORA


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Eh si.... e paragonare Manolas o De Vrij a Bonucci non sta ne in cielo né in terra. Questo vale per qualunque allenatore o addetto ai lavori AL MONDO



Bonucci è un difensore di livello medio alto, ma probabilmente è il migliore al mondo nell'impostare, quanto di più vicino esista attualmente ai T. Silva e Baresi


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Riesci a confermarmi la notizia che Bonucci ha lasciato Vinovo in macchina?



Scusate ma perché Bonucci che se ne va da Vinovo sarebbe una notizia? La juve è in ritiro?


----------



## vanbasten (13 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che possa saltare questa trattativa. Giocatore che difensivamente è molto deficitario, oltre a non garantire alla difesa quegli interventi di recupero in velocità essenziali. Se dobbiamo spendere quei soldi, prendiamo Manolas tutta la vita. O eventualmente De Vrij. Che sono anche più giovani e danno respiro per diversi anni. Tra l'altro avremmo 2 elementi della spina dorsale di una squadra che sono già sopra i 30 e quindi tra 2 anni devi andare di nuovo sul mercato per quei ruoli.
> 
> Considerazione tattica, credo che Montella si stia convincendo di giocare a 3 dietro come pensavo da diverso tempo. Altrimenti non si vira su Bonucci.



ma che stai a di? non abbiamo un difensore del genere dai livelli di nesta-tiago(di molto superiore il primo meno il secondo) de vry e manolas non hanno dimostrato nulla fino ad oggi. bonucci ad oggi è il top sul mercato!


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bonucci è un difensore di livello medio alto, ma probabilmente è il migliore al mondo nell'impostare, quanto di più vicino esista attualmente ai T. Silva e Baresi


Eh? Ho negli occhi la partita contro il Barcellona....immenso....


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Certo che l'ho visto giocare. Invece tu bonucci l'hai mai visto giocare?



Bonucci non è Baresi, ma tra lui e Manolas c'è la stessa differenza che passava tra Franco Baresi stesso e Riccardo Ferri. Un fine dicitore paragonato a un maniscalco. Che paragoni sono? Ci sono tre categorie di differenza.


----------



## neoxes (13 Luglio 2017)

Già mi devo sorbire questo gobbo, ok. Ma anche la difesa a 3 no, pietà, quella no.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma che hai na fissa per quel cesso di Manolas? Ma se si perde la marcatura ogni due per tre? De Vriij??? Ma sul serio? E' un pachidermico difensore lento e impacciato e lasciamo perdere sulle marcature o in impostazione. Barzagli e Chiellini più forti di Bonucci? Sicuro? A me sembra che Barzagli sia stato panchinato innumerevoli volte da 2 anni a questa parte e la crescita di quei 2 è avvenuta una volta che gli hanno messo alle spalle Bonucci. Bonucci non è velocissimo? E allora? Il difensore per forza deve essere un Bolt? E se giochiamo a 3? Estremamente lacunosa la tua disamina...



Allora, a parte il fatto che gli altri 2 difensori della Juventus sono molto più in là con gli anni di bonucci, è normale che negli ultimi 2/3 anni siano oramai calati e spesso siano panchinati. Sopratutto le ultime 2 stagioni, anche visti gli infortuni. Ma tuttora, quando Barzagli riesce ad essere in forma è per distacco il miglior difensore italiano. A 36 anni suonati. Sempre secondo la mia opinione. Spesso Bonucci se ne è perse parecchie di marcature.

Un difensore non deve essere un bolt. Ma in una difesa a 4 almeno 1 dei due centrali dovrebbe avere capacità di recupero. Idem in una a 3. Nella nostra difesa a 3 avremmo 3 giocatori non veloci. E non in grado di fare recuperi necessari per una squadra che dovrebbe giocare alta. Per non dire lenti, come Romagnoli. Bella roba. Poi se a centrocampo comprano pure Modric e Iniesta e quindi la palla rimane sempre a noi, allora forse si, hai ragione, possiamo permetterci anche 3 lenti dietro. Tanto la palla ce l'avremmo sempre noi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Eh? Ho negli occhi la partita contro il Barcellona....immenso....



SI, ma a me gusta la sua capacità d'impostare


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

*Pedullà : Bonucci prenderà 6 milioni + bonus, parti vicinissime*

non ci credo sta succedendo veramente


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Luglio 2017)

*Corriere della Sera:trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo per il difensore, si dovrebbe chiudere venerdì mattina.*


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : Bonucci prenderà 6 milioni + bonus, parti vicinissime*
> 
> non ci credo sta succedendo veramente



Mah, vediamo se succede qualcosa stasera. Se non escono novità entro la notte secondo me ci vorrà nella migliore delle ipotesi qualche giorno.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : Bonucci prenderà 6 milioni + bonus, parti vicinissime*
> 
> non ci credo sta succedendo veramente



Mi sento male


----------



## AllanX (13 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Allora, a parte il fatto che gli altri 2 difensori della Juventus sono molto più in là con gli anni di bonucci, è normale che negli ultimi 2/3 anni siano oramai calati e spesso siano panchinati. Sopratutto le ultime 2 stagioni, anche visti gli infortuni. Ma tuttora, quando Barzagli riesce ad essere in forma è per distacco il miglior difensore italiano. A 36 anni suonati. Sempre secondo la mia opinione. Spesso Bonucci se ne è perse parecchie di marcature.
> 
> Un difensore non deve essere un bolt. Ma in una difesa a 4 almeno 1 dei due centrali dovrebbe avere capacità di recupero. Idem in una a 3. Nella nostra difesa a 3 avremmo 3 giocatori non veloci. E non in grado di fare recuperi necessari per una squadra che dovrebbe giocare alta. Per non dire lenti, come Romagnoli. Bella roba. Poi se a centrocampo comprano pure Modric e Iniesta e quindi la palla rimane sempre a noi, allora forse si, hai ragione, possiamo permetterci anche 3 lenti dietro. Tanto la palla ce l'avremmo sempre noi.


Ti ricordo solo che abbiamo in squadra uno dei difensori piu veloci al mondo: Cristian Zapata


----------



## Schism75 (13 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Bonucci non è Baresi, ma tra lui e Manolas c'è la stessa differenza che passava tra Franco Baresi stesso e Riccardo Ferri. Un fine dicitore paragonato a un maniscalco. Che paragoni sono? Ci sono tre categorie di differenza.


Opinioni. 

Ce lo sapremo ridire se Bonucci passerà al Milan.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah, vediamo se succede qualcosa stasera. Se non escono novità entro la notte secondo me ci vorrà nella migliore delle ipotesi qualche giorno.



Il giocatore è venuto via dal ritiro di Vinovo eh....


----------



## Schism75 (13 Luglio 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo solo che abbiamo in squadra uno dei difensori piu veloci al mondo: Cristian Zapata


È vero


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : Bonucci prenderà 6 milioni + bonus, parti vicinissime*



Sto Male!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Certo che l'ho visto giocare. Invece tu bonucci l'hai mai visto giocare?



Dai Bonucci ha delle lacune che venivano coperte dalla maglia rube 
(devo ricordarvi le partite di fila senza il famigerato giallo (che doveva prendersi a ogni partita!) 
pero nel complesso tra i 30 spesi è un affare.. 
in termini difensivi sono + forti Koulibaly Miranda Manolas e De Vrji (senza guardare l'età) 
ma se hai un buon difensore che sa impostare e sa segnare dovete essere contenti 
e lo dice uno che schifa forte il Leonardo


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera:trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo per il difensore, si dovrebbe chiudere venerdì mattina.*


Raga ma che squadrone sta uscendo fuori. Sono commosso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi io sto malissimo . 

No seriamente io sto male


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

*Pedullà su twitter : Bonucci come Biglia, conto alla rovescia*


----------



## Mika (13 Luglio 2017)

Ommioddio...


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo solo che abbiamo in squadra uno dei difensori piu veloci al mondo: Cristian Zapata



L'unico difensore veloce al mondo 

Ogni telecronaca in cui gioca Zapata: "è un giocatore che fa comodo per la sua velocità." 
Loooooooool


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Stento ancora a crederci: un colpo clamoroso! Oggi non sono riuscito a studiare quasi nulla, troppo preso dall'affare Bonucci


----------



## Wildbone (13 Luglio 2017)

Siamo quasi a 2 B su 3!!

Voglio anche il Gallo...e poi il famoso, fantasmagorico Bameyang.


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dai Bonucci ha delle lacune che venivano coperte dalla maglia rube
> (devo ricordarvi le partite di fila senza il famigerato giallo (che doveva prendersi a ogni partita!)
> pero nel complesso tra i 30 spesi è un affare..
> in termini difensivi sono + forti Koulibaly Miranda Manolas e De Vrji (senza guardare l'età)
> ...



No dai...no....Miranda? MANOLAS??????? DE VRIJ????? No e no..... e no....ma poi MIRANDA?????????????????? Questo è incredibile


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà su twitter : Bonucci come Biglia, conto alla rovescia*



Crepo! Che squadrone!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io sto malissimo .
> 
> No seriamente io sto male




Lollo resisti almeno fino a Pierre o Belotti...poi molti di noi non ce la faranno e crolleranno tutti insieme


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io sto malissimo .
> 
> No seriamente io sto male



Stai calmo cazo stai calmo....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No dai...no....Miranda? MANOLAS??????? DE VRIJ????? No e no..... e no....ma poi MIRANDA?????????????????? Questo è incredibile



le guardo tutte eh... dico le partite come difendere si 
e ho commesso un crimine 
mi sono dimenticato il vero italiano con la media voto migliore da 2 anni 
cioè Acerbi


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (13 Luglio 2017)

Sapete cosa penso? Questa trattativa è troppo strana... e l'anno prossimo Buffon si ritira.....
Donnarumma l'hanno promesso alla Juve ad un prezzo di favore, tipo 55/60 mln, in cambio di una cessione a cifre molto contenute di Leonardo Bonucci. 
Spero io mi stia sbagliando..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

* Massimiliano Nerozzi (La Stampa) conferma: da domani Bonucci sarà un giocatore del Milan. Lascia la Juve dopo 319 presenze e 21 goals. *


----------

